# OpenCL not detected



## SFPsychoDane (Aug 2, 2010)

I am running Vista 64 with 2 HD4770 CrossfireX and it shows up with GPUCaps and the demos work ok.
Yes, I did install the current 10.7 Catalyst and the current 64 bit vista SDK for it. 

But I just don't see the box checked in version 0.4.4

I'm not a schooled tech, so please forgive if it is just due to an error on my part.

Just thought I would let ya know  . . .


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2010)

you have to install a seperate set of openCL software for it to work.


openCL isnt part of the default ATI drivers.


----------



## SFPsychoDane (Aug 2, 2010)

So the SDK that I downloaded "ati-stream-sdk-v2.1-vista-win7-64.exe" is not the only download I needed I guess. . . It makes the Demo's work in the GPU Caps Viewer, and all of it's register marks are showing. . .. 

Can anyone tell me what other parts might be needed, cuz the rest of the AMD site is way to tech in that area for me to easily find out even the basic info . . lol


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 2, 2010)

Is Crossfire enabled? try disabling it and rebooting.


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2010)

SFPsychoDane said:


> So the SDK that I downloaded "ati-stream-sdk-v2.1-vista-win7-64.exe" is not the only download I needed I guess. . . It makes the Demo's work in the GPU Caps Viewer, and all of it's register marks are showing. . ..
> 
> Can anyone tell me what other parts might be needed, cuz the rest of the AMD site is way to tech in that area for me to easily find out even the basic info . . lol



Then it's working. I'm assuming it has something to do with 10.7 and GPU-Z.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 2, 2010)

Should not be gpu-Z issue(and I could never get CFX OpenCL working right with 4-series, this can be verified with the DirectComputeBench, only single gpu gives valid results, otherwise all appears working):


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Should not be gpu-Z issue(and I could never get CFX OpenCL working right with 4-series, this can be verified wit hthe OpenCLBench):
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37230&stc=1&d=1280768444



I have using 10.4a driver and the 2.1 SDK. OpenCL shows up for both cards.


----------



## SFPsychoDane (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a Direct Compute mark showing of 4.1 showing up in GPU-Z

If this helps any, the app GPU Caps shows my OpenCL as working with the GPU, whereas it did not before the install of the SDK.

My "Benchmark?". . .  link from the app should be 
http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu/db/index.php?which=78bdb70d80352691d16f705365931a6c

If that helps with any more info. . . .. . . it's mostly too much for me to comprehend . . . lol


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2010)

SFPsychoDane said:


> So the SDK that I downloaded "ati-stream-sdk-v2.1-vista-win7-64.exe" is not the only download I needed I guess. . . It makes the Demo's work in the GPU Caps Viewer, and all of it's register marks are showing. . ..
> 
> Can anyone tell me what other parts might be needed, cuz the rest of the AMD site is way to tech in that area for me to easily find out even the basic info . . lol



that should be the only one you need, yes. you didnt mention it in the first post so i didnt know you had it.


----------



## somebody (Aug 3, 2010)

I get the same with a 9200M.


----------



## SFPsychoDane (Aug 3, 2010)

in this last screenshot perhaps it is because it is using the "OpenCL CUDA" the only device, so maybe that is not going to show it as more than CUDA?


mine shows 3 devices, the CPU shows up in mine as one cuz I assume just havin the proper extensions can allow CPU OpenCL,  but each GPU also is a device .  . . which is i guess the hardware GPU running the extensions. . . and that is what i would think GPU-Z might be checking for is the true Hardware capability.

I just can't wait till this gets all equalized for the standard drivers from either manufacturer, so that it will at least be installed during standard driver installs for using all these competing types of "extra capabilities" to use whatever hardware/software combo is necessary to just get the benefits from whatever lets us use the GPU on the card to it's fullest capabilities.

Kinda makes me feel like we are just a "consumer beta" for whatever will become the norm in the future.

But I guess this is how it will always be in a competitive market.


Oh well . .. just a small rant, . . .sorry . . . . lol


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 3, 2010)

Did you disable Crossfire? OPenCL doesn't work right with Crossfire. I did mention this before....


----------



## somebody (Aug 4, 2010)

SFPsychoDane said:


> in this last screenshot perhaps it is because it is using the "OpenCL CUDA" the only device, so maybe that is not going to show it as more than CUDA?


----------



## SFPsychoDane (Aug 5, 2010)

It looks like the GTS 250 is getting a really good full device support from everything, .. . much better than the earlier capture of the 9200 type card.


I did try with and without crossfireX enabled, and I seem to get the same "Lack of the checkbox in GPU-z" while GPU Caps shows it as working and also lets the demos run in GPU mode.

I did read somewhere that any ATI card beneath the number 48xx is not supposed to be supported, but my Sapphire HD4770 do it fine. 

I guess it might even be that I might have some bug in my PC that is just preventing my HD4770 from not showing up in GPU-Z while still working in the other software, as my last clean install of Vista64 was months ago.      

Perhaps other users of HD4770 can try installing the SDK kit, and then let us know later if they get the GPU-Z checkbox to appear checked.      

All in all. . .. I really am happy with using my 2x4770 setup on this vista 64 setup. . .  and am starting to buy parts for my EVGA 780i motherboard, so I can have a good gaming backup.  Just need to get a CPU and Mem, i still got an 8800GT to start off with, so it may not take long.

I do have an Acer Revo 1600 for doing the Media playing while I game, but that is still so new for me that have not really been using it for much else other than playing Video or Audio, or as a browser so i don't have to stop my gaming. ..  . . . lol . . .. lazy me . . ! .. . . it was so cheap i couldn't resist gettin it at 179.. . .and seems to work better than I had hoped for too.


Ahh . . .. ranting again . . I will update this thread if I ever do find the checkbox checked though.


----------



## somebody (Aug 5, 2010)

It could be a number of things. Hopefully W1zzard has read your post and is aware of the fact. In the meantime if you ever need to use OpenCL it looks like you should be good to go.


----------



## christian27 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the same issue, installed SDK ati-stream-sdk-v2.2 and Catalyst 10.7, GPU caps Viewer shows OpenCl enabled but GPU-Z doesnt, Radeon HD 4770 Win 7 32-bit


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 16, 2010)

Try using the new ATI Stream Software Development Kit (SDK) v2.2
With OpenCL™ 1.1 Support and the ATI Catalyst™ 10.7 Update Driver for OpenCL™ 1.1 Support .


----------



## StefanM (Sep 5, 2010)

Detection fails also with CEDAR 5470

I added a log from NVIDIA's _oclDeviceQuery_ if you are interested.
(P.S. NVIDIA's SDK samples with DX/OpenGL interop don't run on ATI GPU, but that's another story)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 5, 2010)

SFPsychoDane said:


> It looks like the GTS 250 is getting a really good full device support from everything, .. . much better than the earlier capture of the 9200 type card.
> 
> 
> I did try with and without crossfireX enabled, and I seem to get the same "Lack of the checkbox in GPU-z" while GPU Caps shows it as working and also lets the demos run in GPU mode.
> ...




Bare in mind cuda/phsyx are pretty much the same thing, not sure why it doesn't just have "cuda" tbh.


----------



## StefanM (Sep 6, 2010)

I looked around on AMD's dev site for changes.
Does GPU-Z already contain the update described in _"KB71 - Updating your OpenCL™ code to work with the OpenCL™ ICD"_?


----------

